# Maggi So Juicy



## FM001 (Oct 5, 2011)

Tried this tonight, it comes in a packet with seasoning and a separate bag, took the bag and shook it then placed fresh chicken breasts inside, added the seasoning then turned the chicken to coat it, sealed bag then cooked for 55mins.   

The chicken was delicious and really moist, went really well with boiled potatoes and vegetables, definitely on next weeks shopping list


----------



## Northerner (Oct 5, 2011)

*salivates*


----------



## FM001 (Oct 5, 2011)

Northerner said:


> *salivates*





Try it and you well believe me


----------



## caroleann (Oct 6, 2011)

Ijust had the beef in red wine and shallots one ,realy nice and i will be getting again.


----------



## FM001 (Oct 6, 2011)

caroleann said:


> Ijust had the beef in red wine and shallots one ,realy nice and i will be getting again.





Must try that one


----------



## GodivaGirl (Oct 6, 2011)

Ooh that's interesting, I looked at the contents and thought the carbs, of which are sugar was a bit high. I'll take another look


----------



## FM001 (Oct 7, 2011)

GodivaGirl said:


> Ooh that's interesting, I looked at the contents and thought the carbs, of which are sugar was a bit high. I'll take another look





Not that I can see http://www.sojuicy.co.uk/So-Juicy-Range/Mixed-Herbs-for-Chicken/ but perhaps the salt content is more of a concern at 29-31% of RDA, as I don't use salt in cooking or at the table I'm happy to indulge in these occasionally


----------



## Monica (Oct 7, 2011)

The ad made me laugh.
They call it "Maggie", but it's actually pronounced "Matchy". I hope you understand what I'm trying to say. It's like the "Nessels" when it should be Nestle= nest + ley 

I might go and buy some to try it. I'm getting bored with cooking the same thing all the time


----------

